# 3 Tage Tour mit Top-Panorama und vielen Single-Trails?



## robert.vienna (19. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

hab heuer eine Traumtour in den Dolomiten gemacht:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/reise_gp...taer-trails-italien-dolomiten-runde/a570.html

Wir waren 12 Leute, war ein Riesen-Erlebnis (optisch, fahrtechnisch, teammäßig, ...)

Kennt ihr ähnliches? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über einen Link zu Tourenbeschreibung bzw. GPS-Track sehr freuen. Bin auf der Suche nach einer 3-Tage-Tour für 2012, aber ich fürchte die "Dolomiten Militärtrails" lässt sich schwer toppen ... 

greetz

Roger


----------



## Hofbiker (19. Dezember 2011)

VIelleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (19. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 

Die besprechen dort 4-Tages-Touren. Die Tour St.Anton - Val d'Uina ist ein Traum (kenne das als Teilstück einer Transalp), aber läßt sich nicht in 3 Tagen als Rundtour fahren.


----------



## muddymartin (20. Dezember 2011)

Diese Tour sind wir dieses Jahr gefahren, war sehr schön

1. Tag Anreise nach Scuol - Uina-Schlucht - Sesvennahütte (20km, 1250hm)
2. Tag Sesvenna - St. Maria - Umbrail - Dreisprachenspitze - Tibethütte (44km, 1970hm)
3. Tag Tibethütte -  Umbrail - Bocc. di Forcola - Malga Pedenolo - Passo Trela - Livigno (42km, 1050hm)
4. Tag Livigno - Alpisella - Passo del Gallo - Buffalora - Alp da Munt - Alp Champatsch - Costainas - Scuol (66km, 1615hm)

Lässt sich denke ich auch auf drei Tage eindampfen, wenn man z.B. am 1. Tag bis St. Maria abfährt, am 2. Tag am Lago S.G. di Fraele übernachtet.
Man kann die Tour auch im Gegenuhrzeigersinn fahren, hat Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Dezember 2011)

Servus!
In den Kitzbüheler Alpen bist biketechnisch auch nicht übel unterwegs: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/260/65/lang,germani/ - Dolomiten sind's aber keine.


----------



## Gusti (21. Dezember 2011)

Gries am Brenner - Brenner Grenzkamm - Schlüssel- oder Flatschjoch - Pfitschertal - Pfitscherjoch - Finkenberg - Tuxer Joch - Gries am Brenner

LG
Bernd


----------



## peter muc (21. Dezember 2011)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab heuer eine Traumtour in den Dolomiten gemacht:
> 
> ...



Servus,
die Tour hört sich gut an 
hättest Du davon auch den GPS-track ? 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## robert.vienna (22. Dezember 2011)

ja kann ich Dir gerne schicken (unbearbeitet).

Super Tour. Einziger Schwachpunkt: Sinnlose Asphalt-Höhenvernichtung oberhalb von Cortina d'Ampezzo. Hier sollte man vom Rist. Pie'Tofana aus einen anderen Trail suchen um es spannender zu halten.

lg

Robert


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2011)

Trail Trans Alp Tirol oder die Ötzirunde.
Infos zu beiden Touren auf meiner Homepage


----------



## robert.vienna (29. Dezember 2011)

Meinst Du die Transtirol 2009? Hat halt 7 Tage ...

Ötzirunde hab ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Dezember 2011)

Ötzirunde: Von Vent über das Niederjoch nach Südtirol, dann über´s Eisjöchl ins Timmelstal und über´s Timmelsjoch wieder zurück ins Ötztal. In dieser Variante hat jeder Tag ca. 1700hm. Übers Niederjoch ziemlich viel Schlepperei, da auch die ersten 300-400hm bergab für Otto-Normalverbraucher eher Schiebestrecke ist. Aber landschaftlich top!!!
Die extended Version geht über den sog. Gletschertrail als Schleife von Söldern über die Gaislachalm zur Gletscherstraße und dann nach dem Tunnel über den Trail nach Vent.
Die Tour ohne Gletschertrail war vor paar Jahren auch mal in der Bike von Marco Toniolo beschrieben. Du solltest da aber auch auf den gängigen GPS Portalen fündig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robert.vienna (29. Dezember 2011)

In diesem Forum fehlt ein DANKE-Button!



Klingt gut. Werde mal bei der BIKE recherchieren, ob ich den Beitrag noch finde. Sind immer so motivierende Fotos für meine Bike-Kumpels.


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2011)

die klassische TTT geht von Seefeld nach Meran
Wenn Du aber in Axams startest und bis ins Pflerschtal fährst und über den Brenner zurück schafft man das in 3 Tagen. Oder starte im Stubaital...denn wird´s lockerer.
Aber: hoch zu musst Du viel tragen, aber die Trails sind dafür fast nimmer zu toppen...


----------



## Hans (29. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ötzirunde: Von Vent über das Niederjoch nach Südtirol, dann über´s Eisjöchl ins Timmelstal und über´s Timmelsjoch wieder zurück ins Ötztal. In dieser Variante hat jeder Tag ca. 1700hm. Übers Niederjoch ziemlich viel Schlepperei, da auch die ersten 300-400hm bergab für Otto-Normalverbraucher eher Schiebestrecke ist. Aber landschaftlich top!!!
> Die extended Version geht über den sog. Gletschertrail als Schleife von Söldern über die Gaislachalm zur Gletscherstraße und dann nach dem Tunnel über den Trail nach Vent.
> Die Tour ohne Gletschertrail war vor paar Jahren auch mal in der Bike von Marco Toniolo beschrieben. Du solltest da aber auch auf den gängigen GPS Portalen fündig werden.



für einen link der Tour von Marco Toniolo würde ich mich freuen 
hab schon mal gesucht und nichts gefunden

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2011)

meine ötzirunde: http://www.schymik.de/Transalp/oetz_2004/page_01.htm

die von marco war mal unter bike-board.de ...gibts aber nimmer
muss mal in meinem backup suchen, evtl. hab ich noch ne kopie


----------



## Hans (29. Dezember 2011)

Das wäre Klasse 

Hab Marco selber schon mal angeschrieben, der ist aber damals nach Karte gefahren und hat selber keine GPS-Daten


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Dezember 2011)

Da brauchst du keinen Track, verfahren kann man sich in den Tälern echt nicht. Wenn du die von Carsten nimmst, bleibst du im Ötztal einfach auf der Straße bis du dann in Vent wieder auf den Track triffst. Ich hab auch keinen Track von der Tour. Das Roadbook von Marco war auch sehr rudimentär und die Strecke leicht zu finden. Für den Aufstieg zum Niederjoch gibt´s hier im Forum ne Diskussion, ob man besser "unten" oder "oben" langgeht. Da gibt´s eben 2 Pfade nach der Martin-Busch Hütte, die sich beim Gletscher wieder treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeseppl (30. Dezember 2011)

Hallo schau mal hier

Servus Reiner


----------



## Hans (31. Dezember 2011)

seeehr schön   Danke 

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## Astaroth (2. Januar 2012)

robert.vienna schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab heuer eine Traumtour in den Dolomiten gemacht:
> 
> ...



Wir haben die Tour 2009 gemacht  und es war Traumhaft schön! Wer mal eine Epische Tour machen will ist hier genau richtig.


----------



## bretoluett (27. September 2019)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Variante machbar bzw. clever geplant ist? Ich bin mir bewusst dass ich das Rad oft tragen muss

Danke


----------

